# Possible to install Mylink on 2011 Cruze?



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

The Butcher said:


> Was checking out the new 2013 Cruze's today and the Mylink option is pretty awesome. I love my 2011 2LT though and have done a lot to it so I can imagine trading it in just to get Mylink. I was wondering if anyone has researched the possibility of adding Mylink to a model without it and what would be involved...
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I asked gm directly and they said it is not poasible due to some software issues

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I would need the wiring diagram with the modules to answer this ?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I have been looking at the wiring diagrams for both and the wiring harness is different.it might be possible but, you would have to be really good with diagrams and electronics , especially voltages to pull this one off.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

Someone over at Camaro5 is trying to install MyLink on a 2010 Camaro. Looks somewhat difficult. I personally wouldn't even bother... See below link.

Adding Mylink to older gen5 camaro's - Camaro5 Chevy Camaro Forum / Camaro ZL1, SS and V6 Forums - Camaro5.com


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Yup with all the little bugs they have I would just want a oem nav and dvd unit for mine.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

